# TV Related Question



## Black Razor (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm desperately trying to find a website dedicated to crime dramas like Law & Order, CSI, Without A Trace, etc.... that is similar in nature to Chronicles.

I've been searching for a few hours in Google, Yahoo, etc..cant find any.  Does anyone know of any?

I might just have to start my own. After all, I am an IT professional by trade...and I do have an old PC setting around that could easily run Apache web server over LInux.


----------



## Black Razor (Feb 25, 2007)

Afer thought...if I did what would I call it?  Furthermore, maybe I shouldnt exclude other TV dramas like ER that arent neccessarily crime related.  Maybe if I did a site like that I shouldnt narrow it down either to just TV, but also movies and books.  I mean you have John Grisham books, and all kinds of law enforcement movies.  Furthermore, Chronicles attempts to cover Science Fiction and Fantasy....in all mediums...I could make mine for Action & Drama?  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 25, 2007)

Just to let you know I moved this to General Media Discussion. I know mostly you hang out in Aspiring, but why bother have categories if we just post whatever wherever....

And I'd suggest just starting some threads on those shows here in General Media. There are bound to be fans of the shows somewhere on the boards.


----------



## Black Razor (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm... *bump*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 25, 2007)

"Deathly Silence"

They're all about death, after all... And the main characters talk too much


----------



## Talysia (Feb 25, 2007)

Very true.  I must admit, I'm not too fond of the shows mentioned, as it isn't really my genre.  I like detective dramas/whodunnits, but not the in-depth and grisly kind.


----------

